# Apricot recipe



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I only have one recipe for an Apricot Mead and am looking for others. We were blessed with a one in ten harvest of arpcots this year. Meaning you're lucky to get a decent yeild once in ten years here in central Kansas. I'd appreciate any additions to my very basic recipe - honey, sugar, apricots, a bit of lemon zest & yeast. Any suggestions for spices or other additiuons to apricots would be appreciated.

We didn't get enough plums to feed the birds, let alone spare for us, but the apples have set on very well. By the way, the Bt from Sundance sure kept the worms at bay so far.

I've got Lalvin D-47, Montrachet, Cotes des blanc & champaign yeasts at my disposal- any recommendations of recommeded starting SG for a semi sweet is also welcome. We prefer sweets & semi-sweets over dry wines in our home.


----------

